# Setting up an ip alias on top of a vlan that is on top of a lagg



## dhj744 (Dec 23, 2021)

Hoping for some suggestions.  On Freeebsd12.2 having a bit of an issue getting the vhid entry for an alias ip address attached to a vlan interface sitting on top of a lagg (this is for a two node CARP cluster). 

Lots of examples floating around for setting it up on a lagg or directly on a nic interface but not seeing much for my use case:


```
# cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="test02"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
ifconfig_ixl0="up"
ifconfig_ixl1="up"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto lacp laggport ixl0 laggport ixl1"
vlans_lagg0="48"
ifconfig_lagg0_48="inet 10.11.48.65/24"
defaultrouter="10.11.48.254"
ifconfig_lagg0_48_alias0="inet vhid 911 advskew 100 pass testpass alias 10.11.48.61/32"
```


```
root@test02:~ # ifconfig -a
ixl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
 options=e507bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWFILTER,VLAN_HWTSO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        ether 68:05:ca:d0:fd:b0
        media: Ethernet autoselect (10Gbase-LR <full-duplex,rxpause,txpause>)
        status: active
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
ixl1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
 options=e507bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWFILTER,VLAN_HWTSO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        ether 68:05:ca:d0:fd:b0
        hwaddr 68:05:ca:d0:fd:b1
        media: Ethernet autoselect (10Gbase-LR <full-duplex,rxpause,txpause>)
        status: active
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lagg0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500 options=e507bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWFILTER,VLAN_HWTSO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        ether 68:05:ca:d0:fd:b0
        laggproto lacp lagghash l2,l3,l4
        laggport: ixl0 flags=1c<ACTIVE,COLLECTING,DISTRIBUTING>
        laggport: ixl1 flags=1c<ACTIVE,COLLECTING,DISTRIBUTING>
        groups: lagg
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: active
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lagg0.48: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=600703<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        ether 68:05:ca:d0:fd:b0
        inet 10.11.48.65 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.11.48.255
        groups: vlan
        vlan: 48 vlanpcp: 0 parent interface: lagg0
        media: Ethernet autoselect
        status: active
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```


----------



## covacat (Dec 23, 2021)

try
ifconfig_ngeth0_48_alias0="inet 10.11.48.61/32 alias  vhid 211 advskew 100 pass testpass"
911 seems invalid


----------

